# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Visual Basic connecting to MS SQL Server

## Maddleman

is there any way to use Visual Basic and MSSQL without using ODBC?
please let me know.

----------


## Anu

Hi,

This is to help you..... I found this script in the website DEATHMOON@HOME.COM.
I have given 4 files with the filenames and the content of that.

If you have any doubts Please ask VB Experts
All the best !!!!!


Filename: adotest.vbp

Type=Exe
Reference=*G{00020430-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}#2.0#0#C:WINNTSYSTEM32STDOLE2.TLB#OLE Automation
Reference=*G{00000201-0000-0010-8000-00AA006D2EA4}#2.1#0#C:Program FilesCommon Filessystemadomsado15.dll#Microsoft ActiveX Data Objects 2.1 Library
Form=frmADOTest.frm
Startup=&#34;frmADOTest&#34;
Command32=&#34;&#34;
Name=&#34;adoTest&#34;
HelpContextID=&#34;0&#34;
CompatibleMode=&#34;0&#34;
MajorVer=1
MinorVer=0
RevisionVer=0
AutoIncrementVer=0
ServerSupportFiles=0
VersionCompanyName=&#34;x&#34;
CompilationType=0
OptimizationType=0
FavorPentiumPro(tm)=0
CodeViewDebugInfo=0
NoAliasing=0
BoundsCheck=0
OverflowCheck=0
FlPointCheck=0
FDIVCheck=0
UnroundedFP=0
StartMode=0
Unattended=0
Retained=0
ThreadPerObject=0
MaxNumberOfThreads=1

Filename: adotest.vbw

frmADOTest = 44, 44, 536, 492, Z, 22, 22, 514, 470, C


Filename: mssccprj.scc

[SCC]
SCC=This is a source code control file
[adoTest.vbp]
SCC_Project_Name=this project is not under source code control
SCC_Aux_Path=<This is an empty string for the mssccprj.scc file>


Filename :frmADOtest.frm

VERSION 5.00
Begin VB.Form frmADOTest 
   BorderStyle     =   3  &#39;Fixed Dialog
   Caption         =   &#34;DSN-Less Connection&#34;
   ClientHeight    =   1665
   ClientLeft      =   45
   ClientTop       =   330
   ClientWidth     =   3225
   LinkTopic       =   &#34;Form1&#34;
   MaxButton       =   0   &#39;False
   MinButton       =   0   &#39;False
   ScaleHeight     =   1665
   ScaleWidth      =   3225
   ShowInTaskbar   =   0   &#39;False
   StartUpPosition =   3  &#39;Windows Default
   Begin VB.TextBox txtSQLStatement 
      Height          =   285
      Left            =   120
      TabIndex        =   4
      Text            =   &#34;Type your SQL Statement Here&#34;
      Top             =   840
      Width           =   3015
   End
   Begin VB.TextBox txtDBName 
      Height          =   285
      Left            =   120
      TabIndex        =   3
      Text            =   &#34;Type your Database Name Here&#34;
      Top             =   480
      Width           =   3015
   End
   Begin VB.TextBox txtServerName 
      Height          =   285
      Left            =   120
      TabIndex        =   2
      Text            =   &#34;Type your SQL Server Name Here&#34;
      Top             =   120
      Width           =   3015
   End
   Begin VB.CommandButton Command2 
      Caption         =   &#34;Execute SQL&#34;
      Enabled         =   0   &#39;False
      Height          =   375
      Left            =   1800
      TabIndex        =   1
      Top             =   1200
      Width           =   1275
   End
   Begin VB.CommandButton Command1 
      Caption         =   &#34;Open Database&#34;
      Height          =   375
      Left            =   120
      TabIndex        =   0
      Top             =   1200
      Width           =   1275
   End
End
Attribute VB_Name = &#34;frmADOTest&#34;
Attribute VB_GlobalNameSpace = False
Attribute VB_Creatable = False
Attribute VB_PredeclaredId = True
Attribute VB_Exposed = False
Option Explicit

&#39; PLEASE E-MAIL DEATHMOON@HOME.COM IF YOU HAVE
&#39; ANY QUESTIONS / SUGGESTIONS ON THIS CODE.


&#39; MUST REFERENCE
&#39; MICROSOFT ACTIVEX DATA OBJECTS 2.1 LIBRARY

Dim cn As New ADODB.Connection
Dim rs As New ADODB.Recordset
Dim Qy As New ADODB.Command
Dim sql As String
Dim ConnectionString As String

&#39;Const ConnectionString = &#34;driver={SQL Server};&#34; & _
      &#34;server=PlaceServerNameHere;uid=;pwd=;database  =DatabaseNameHere&#34;

Private Sub GetConnectionString()
    ConnectionString = &#34;driver={SQL Server};&#34; & _
        &#34;server=&#34; & Me.txtServerName.Text & &#34;;&#34; & _
        &#34;uid=;pwd=;&#34; & _
        &#34;database=&#34; & Me.txtDBName.Text & &#34;;&#34;
End Sub


Private Sub Command1_Click()

    GetConnectionString

    With cn
      &#39; Establish DSN-less connection
      .ConnectionString = ConnectionString
      .ConnectionTimeout = 10
      &#39;.Properties(&#34;Prompt&#34 :Wink:  = adPromptNever
      &#39; This is the default prompting mode in ADO.
      .Open
   End With

   MsgBox &#34;Connected&#34;
   Me.Command2.Enabled = True

End Sub

Private Sub Command2_Click()
    &#39;sql = &#34;SELECT * FROM employee WHERE login_id=&#39;deathmoon&#39;&#34;
    sql = Me.txtSQLStatement.Text

    rs.Open sql, cn, adOpenDynamic, adLockReadOnly

    MsgBox rs.Fields(0) & &#34; &#34; & rs.Fields(1)

    rs.Close
    cn.Close
End Sub




-Anu


------------
Maddleman at 8/3/01 5:08:50 PM


is there any way to use Visual Basic and MSSQL without using ODBC?
please let me know.

----------

